# Closing my bank account



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm planning to close my bank account soon because I'm leaving Dubai. Is it a straightforward procedure that is done quickly in one visit? I got no debts or loans.


----------



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

Colleague did it on Wed was one visit wihout too much trouble.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

dont really have to worry about anything just take all the money that you would have out and then ask the your banker to close the account no troubles at all takes 1 hour


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

less than a 10 mins job, just proceed to any customer service agent , fill the application , they'll tell you about the account closing charges ( usually AED 100 ) and they'll ask you to withdraw your funds and to return your chq book if you have any .


----------

